# Solar Upgrade - Inverter ?



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

I am in the process of adding two more 85 watt panels to my small system. I currently have a 1500 watt modified sine wave inverter and would like to upgrade to pure sine wave.

I found this 1500 watt inverter for $650, which seem like a good value. What do you think of it?

ST Series Pure Sine Wave Inverters with Transfer Switch
Samlex by Cotek 


1500 watts continuous output power 
3000 watts peak power 
Pure sine wave output (TDH < 3%) 
Built in 25A Transfer Switch 
12 VDC input 
Speed up transfer time and synchronized operation with the AC source at all times that allows the transfer to be interruption-free for sensitive equipment 
Capable of driving highly reactive & capacitive loads at start up 
AC Hardwire connection 
Protections: short circuit, overvoltage, undervoltage, over temperature, overload 
Total Harmonic Distortion less than 3% 
SPECIFICATIONS

Output Wave Form Pure Sine Wave 
Efficiency > 88% 
No-load current draw < 1.45 A 
Standby current draw < .28 A 
Output Voltage 100/110/120 VAC +/- 3% 
Input voltage range 10.5 to 15 VDC 
Over voltage shutdown 15.3 w/ auto restart 
Under voltage shutdown (only applies when inverter is on battery power) 10.5 w/ auto restart 
Low voltage alarm 11 VDC 
Overload shutdown Yes 
Thermal shutdown Yes 
Short circuit shutdown Yes 
Transfer Switch 25 Amp 
Transfer Time 8 ~ 14 msec. 
AC receptacles none; AC hardwire only 
Circuit Breaker 16 Amp 
Safety Meets UL458 
EMC FCC Class A 
Inverter weight 15.4 lbs 
Shipping weight 17 lbs 
Product dimensions 15.9"x 9.29"x 4.53" 
Manufacturer's Warranty Two Years


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Her name escapes me right now,but a lady poster here had a samlex and had problems.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks, BooBoo. The lack of any responses also speaks volumes about this inverter. I will abandon this one and search for another.


----------



## pruane (Nov 18, 2007)

http://www.invertersrus.com/pwrig150012s.html

http://www.invertersrus.com/powerbrightaps1500-12.html


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I did not reply because I have not installed that brand.
It might be just fine for "your application". . . . . . .your computer would love it.
You said "small system" but did not elaborate about it.
The *sine wave form* will be kind to what ever your powering.
Just don't over load it . . . . . . .my air compressor would kill it. . . (far to much surge)


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Ah yes,it was Tango (Marsha) who had the sammy.I believe after 2 inverters from them she gave up and bought a famous name brand.Like Jim-mi and Wyoming White Wolf and some others are always saying,dont go cheap.Go quality and be set up right.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=128923&highlight=samlex
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=125015&highlight=samlex
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=134783&highlight=samlex


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Again thanks for the input. I bought a Exeltech XP1100 12-volt 1100 watt sine wave inverter from Northern Arizona Wind & Sun that is only about 120 miles from me, so here they are "local". I also have bought two more 6-volt batteries that I have a connect question, so will start a new thread on that.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Let us know how the Exeltech works out.

I'm looking at a Xantrex Prosine 1000 for our cabin system 

http://www.amazon.com/Xantrex-Techn...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1222872783&sr=1-1


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

I will. I may expand it to also do 240 volt a little later. According to the manual it is a option.


----------

